# Clear Exterior Finish



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I've always heard people talk about a Marine ?????? finish but have never been able to get the actual name or manufacturer of the product they are talking about. Please chime in if you have a finish that you are happy with......... any application techniques will also be appreciated.

Looking at Lowe's as the retailer and assume they have the Minwax Helmsman Spar Urethane in the can if they don't carry the Marine ???? clear finish.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

This will not answer your queston directly but I should point out a (paraphrased) quote from the Flexner's book. He shows that "marine" finishes vary considerably from source to source. The marine finish bought in a big box store was no better than indoor finish. It provided no UV protection at all. The marine finish bought in a proper marine store was considerably better.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reply........... did go to Lowe's..... did find the Minwax Helmsman Spar Urethane in the can.......... read it..... remembered your post and put it down. 

If no one chime's in with a finish that they have had good results with available at Lowe's... I'll hunt a proper marine store


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Lowes here caries spar marine varnish. I have used it , but not on boats which it is made for.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Spar varnish is a good exterior finish, better than urethane, in most cases. They will both chip and yellow, eventiually, is my experience. Oil is an excellent choice but needs to be renewed every couple of years, depending on environment.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

One marine supplier I can speak well of is West Marine: Home Page. They're a many-store marine supplier who went mail order and later WWW. I did a fair amount of mail order business with them in the 90's; they have lots of stuff, including West Epoxy, should anyone be looking for epoxy in the quart and up sizes.

Naturally they opened a store in Anchorage about 10 years ago, just after I sold my boat. <g>

Not a low-budget place, but all good stuff; a bit like a Lee Valley in woodworking.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you......... I now am headed in the right direction with confidence


----------



## jaimwolfe (Jan 17, 2011)

I have ordered from West Marine in the past (boating products) and have found them to be a very reputable company. I would give them a recommendation as a good retailer to anyone asking. I don't know anything about their paint though.


----------



## Capecarver (Dec 26, 2010)

In general, I choose the finish based on the individual project, and consider factors such as exposure, difficulty in future refinishing, etc.

The best outdoor clears I've used are Awlbrite and Awlspar. But they expensive and should not be used without proper personal safety equipment.

The out-of-the-can spar varnish I like to use is Interlux.


----------

